# Moving to canada help needed



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum.I hope I am addressing things correctly.

I need some guidance. I am planning on moving to Canada on FSW. I currently reside in US. I was hoping to be get my PR by next Jan or Feb. I was told that it would take about 6months to get your PR for Canada. I found some good content online but I am not sure how long it will take for all the processing of the visa would take and if there is more documents or info needed which is not available directly.. Is there an agent or agency anyone could refer us to. 

Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How would you get that PR card? What kind of job are you doing? Do you have an approved job offer that grants you a legal status? Are you going to marry a Canadian?
I don't know what content you found, but with the very limited info you are giving, there's not a lot we can say.


----------



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

EVHB said:


> How would you get that PR card? What kind of job are you doing? Do you have an approved job offer that grants you a legal status? Are you going to marry a Canadian?
> I don't know what content you found, but with the very limited info you are giving, there's not a lot we can say.


Isn't getting visa based on FSW a PR??
I am an Environmental Engineer. I don't have an offer yet but intend to get one when i get there. 

Sorry tried to post the link , the website didn't allow me to sorry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to read:-http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.asp

You cannot just move to Canada without a visa or confirmed job offer approved by the G of C.


----------



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

I am now all confused. My understanding of FSW was that we don't need to have a job offer to get a PR based on FSW, as long as we have more than 67 points. The requirements on the website doesn't state that either. Could somebody please clarify.

Thank you once again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well you understood wrong. You need to have a visa to enter Canada to live and work. You need to make a FSW application which, if approved, would permit you to enter as a PR..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not only the 67 points, it is 67 at least AND a profession that is on the list (see website). AND apply before the cap is reached.
If you don't have a profession that is on the list of eligible occupations, you will need an approved job offer from a Canadian employer.


----------



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

My job is on the approved list... and I am quite sure not many people work in my area of study.. 

So with out a job offer , I can still apply on FSW and if approved I can come to Canada and then look for a job , Correct??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

panda105 said:


> My job is on the approved list... and I am quite sure not many people work in my area of study..
> 
> So with out a job offer , I can still apply on FSW and if approved I can come to Canada and then look for a job , Correct??


Yes.


----------



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great , Thank you Auld Yin..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

panda105 said:


> My job is on the approved list... and I am quite sure not many people work in my area of study..



Which area is that?


----------



## panda105 (Jun 1, 2014)

colchar said:


> Which area is that?


Environment Engineer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There seems to be a good outlook for those. But be aware that, before you can be a professional engineer in Canada, there are different requirements for each province. So getting the visa doesn't allow you to practice your profession.
For Ontario, check out Professional Engineers of Ontario: International Engineering Graduates


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

panda105 said:


> Environment Engineer.



Plenty of people work in that area. That doesn't mean there aren't jobs, just that saying not many people work in that area is certainly not correct.


----------

